

Ask HN: Review Tout - templates, scheduling and analytics for your emails - Tawheed

My weekend project is growing up to be a real product. I'd love some feedback...Can you please check it out?<p>I originally blogged about it here:
http://bit.ly/i84mIk<p>The URL for my product:
http://toutapp.com
======
Tawheed
<http://toutapp.com>

